# How does Tivo know which model DVR you have?



## thomasv (Oct 26, 2008)

Could someone please help me.
1. Is the Tivo software in Series 2 units, in firmware on the main board or on the hard drive?
2. If I change the hard drive from a regular series 2 to a series 2 DT (dual tuner), or vica-versa, will the Tivo unit accept it?
3. Is there a way to upgrade a Tivo series 2 to series 2 DT and keep the series 2's product code and serial number, so Tivo will not cancel a lifetime subscription?
Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The Serial Number is stored in Firmware.
Tivo will, for a fee transfer lifetime for you. At least I think they are still doing that.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

> 1. Is the Tivo software in Series 2 units, in firmware on the main board or on the hard drive?


Most of the software is on the hard drive.


> 2. If I change the hard drive from a regular series 2 to a series 2 DT (dual tuner), or vica-versa, will the Tivo unit accept it?


You can't just remove a drive from one model and put it in another. If all you want is to replace a bad hard drive, you can use a drive from another Tivo as long as you put the correct software on it, and it is as large or larger than the original drive that came in the unit.


> 3. Is there a way to upgrade a Tivo series 2 to series 2 DT and keep the series 2's product code and serial number, so Tivo will not cancel a lifetime subscription?


Not possible. You would also have to change the encryption codes stored on the motheboard, since all data from Tivo is encrypted (program guides, software updates, etc).

Tivo doesn't cancel lifetime subscriptions. The subscription is for the life of the hardware, but they will allow transfer to another unit if it is sent in for repair and they replace the unit instead of repairing it.

I doubt you will find a deal to transfer from a regular series 2 to a DT since the DT is an older model. Also note that if you need to use a cable box, the DT effectively becomes a single tuner.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo knows what model you have because of the TSN.
Product Lifetime is tied to the TSN.

Older Series 2 software will not even boot to a Series 2 DT, the hardware is all different, beginning with the kernel, and onto the modules for the various pieces of hardware. The boot process uses the hardware version embedded in the PROM and crypto chip
to know what modules/options to load.

If you have a dead TiVo mainboard with Product Lifetime, your only option to save that PL is to move the crypto chip to a like modeled mainboard, and saying that is stretching the rules of this board.


----------

